# icd 9 adrenal gland



## arizona1 (Jan 28, 2011)

What is the best code for, adrenal gland nodule? 

Thank you


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

Look at 255.8 (Other specified disorders of adrenal glands).

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## arizona1 (Jan 31, 2011)

thank you


----------

